# Commercial darts for 1/2 inch pipe



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

I made a 3 feet copper pipe blowgun. ID is 1/2 inch. Do any commercial/manufactured darts work with it? Thanks!


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd like to know the same thing. I'm having issues with homemade dart accuracy..


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

I would imagine the darts for a .50 cal BG would work since .50 is the equivilant of 1/2 inch

of course I could be wrong


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

Lgd u r awesome dude! Thanks 4 the answer brother.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Check out this site, you may have seen it already but they have lots of .50 cal products. I'd email them and see if they will put

a caliper to a cone for you and give the measurement just to be sure.

Not a bad question as 1/2 inch pvc pipe inside diameter is actually .60 cal.

http://www.blowguns.net/


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

1/2 electrical conduit is @ .62 cal. 6 inches of thera band gold is actually 5 inches. A 2X4 piece of lumber is not. The whoppers on TV never look like the ones at Burger King. I just found out this year there is no Santa Clause :growl:


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

lolololol, poor treefork


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

What do u mean? There's no Santa? No way. Well, I ordered some 50 cal darts so we will see...either they work or I will be buying a 50 cal blowgun! I hope my wife buys that excuse!


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

So I just got home and measured my pipes. The 1/2 inch copper pipe internal diameter (ID) measures: 0.53 inches so I think I lucked out and the 0.50 darts shall be ok. On the other hand, my 1/2 inch PVC pipe ID is 0.6.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

drfrancov said:


> So I just got home and measured my pipes. The 1/2 inch copper pipe internal diameter (ID) measures: 0.53 inches so I think I lucked out and the 0.50 darts shall be ok. On the other hand, my 1/2 inch PVC pipe ID is 0.6.


You can shoot .50 caliber darts out of copper tubing but The cone to bore seal will be on the poor side. The standard (paintball) fifty caliber barrels were a hair over .51 and "sloppy" fit was a common complaint.

Target Zone Sports started selling the "Close Tolerance" fifty cals (.495 to .498 inside diameter) about three years ago and it made a world of difference! Sometimes you have to take just a hair off the cone for a proper fit but that is a whole lot easier than putting a hair on.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Forgot to mention that Type L (blue lettering) copper tubing has a slightly smaller i.d. the the Type M (red lettering) and is a bit more rigid.


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

neondog said:


> drfrancov said:
> 
> 
> > So I just got home and measured my pipes. The 1/2 inch copper pipe internal diameter (ID) measures: 0.53 inches so I think I lucked out and the 0.50 darts shall be ok. On the other hand, my 1/2 inch PVC pipe ID is 0.6.
> ...


I hope the one I bought have close tolerances. I bought thme from Target Zone.


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

"... Sometimes you have to take just a hair off the cone for a proper fit but that is a whole lot easier than putting a hair on."

You need to do that for EVERY dart tailcone ... more work, but only done once - bore out the barrel a tad until it fits proper.


----------



## Will Edwards (Feb 13, 2016)

drfrancov said:


> I made a 3 feet copper pipe blowgun. ID is 1/2 inch. Do any commercial/manufactured darts work with it? Thanks!


These should help http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008NWUVMY/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1455833718&sr=8-2&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=50+blowgun+darts

Just wrap duct tape around the cones until you have a good fit.


----------



## giwtro (May 5, 2014)

Will Edwards said:


> drfrancov said:
> 
> 
> > I made a 3 feet copper pipe blowgun. ID is 1/2 inch. Do any commercial/manufactured darts work with it? Thanks!
> ...


I would think that the duck tape would add more resistance than using something like packaging tape.


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

I've used thin duct tape and packing tape to make cones. I'd recommend using packing tape.


----------

